# What was your favorite TV show as a kid?



## Scorsese86 (Nov 22, 2010)

I was thinking about this the other day, and I re-visited two series that I really adored as a kid.

I think my favorite animated show was _DuckTales_. Just being with Huey, Dewey and Louie was so much fun, and with Scrooge, it just made it even funnier.





As far as "live action" series, it would have been _Saved by the Bell_. As I was watching this series again now, I think Zack was quite the asshole, and as a kid, he seemed cool. Screech would give me a run for the money as a super nerd these days





When I was a bit older, like 9-10, I got into _Family Ties_. As I see that series these days, that make so much sense, (Alex P. Keaton and me).





Well, what about you?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 22, 2010)

^Almost described me exactly lol! I still get the theme to Duck Tales (a woo hoooo) stuck in my head sometimes!

I really loved Family Ties!

A few other of my favs:
Alf





Perfect Strangers:





Simon & Simon:


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 22, 2010)

Oooh, I love this already!





Salute Your Shorts!











Those are just a few..


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 22, 2010)

This was one of my favorite cartoons as a kid. It didn't follow the usual cartoon beats and it's demented sense of humor and its grotesque (yet appealing) sense of caricature really appealed to me as a youngster.





I loved this show SOOO much!! I would watch it every time it came on, enraptured in it!! I was such a dork.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 22, 2010)

DearPrudence said:


> Oooh, I love this already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that show!!!


----------



## Micara (Nov 22, 2010)

I was a child of the 80's/90's, and I LOVED my Nickelodeon...






I used to throw temper tantrums when football pre-empted this...















With Ryan Reynolds! :smitten:





I used to act these out in my bedroom and pretend I was Fergie...





Early 90's but pre-Britney/Justin/Christina...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been a tv watcher most of my life. I won't say that it raised me, but it definitely gave me a different perspective on life than I got in my mom's repressive household. Starting as a young kid, one of my favorite cartoons was Josie & the Pussycats. I think I really wanted to be Josie or one of the Pussycats, since they seemed so empowered for girls on tv... at least to my 8 year old brain.






Being a child of the '80s, of course I immediately fell in love with...





The Cosby Show.

You take the good, you take the bad, you take them both and there you have...





The Facts of Life

I was also a fan of Alice, a show about a single mom and waitress, raising her son and trying to deal with her crazy boss and co-workers.






In late high school/early college, I fell in love with one of the first women-centered dramas on prime time tv, China Beach, which also featured Dana Delaney in her first starring role. It was a moving drama about the nurses and doctors who worked for an evacuation hospital in Viet Nam during the war, including some of the women who provided musical entertainment (and other kinds of entertainment) for the troops. One of my favorite tv shows of all time.






That was only superseded by the first cyberpunk tv show on prime time tv, the absolutely awful Max Headroom. I loved it in 1987, but I find the show virtually unwatchable now.






And of course I can't forget the Michael Mann directed Miami Vice, my first introduction to cop procedural shows, which I absolutely fell in love with and it continues to this day with CSI, Law & Order, and news magazine crime shows like 48 Hours, Snapped, Disappeared, etc.






The cyberpunk crime-fighting duo of Edison Carter (Max Headroom's human counterpart) and Theora Jones from the Max Headroom show of course later lead to my love of another crime-fighting duo, this time of more paranormal activity...





Mulder and Scully from the X-Files, another favorite show of all time. I was a fan of the show for years and participated in X-Files watching parties with college friends, to the point that it was almost an obsession.

Of course, I can't forget my other college obsession (X-Files was more post-college than college), the show everyone was talking about in 1990 and '91 because it was so unlike anything else on tv...






Need I say more? Aside from the Sopranos, I think I've pretty much taken a virtual tour of the history of tv (the past 35 years) right here.


----------



## frankman (Nov 22, 2010)

I woke up early for Teddy Ruxpin


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2010)

DearPrudence said:


> Oooh, I love this already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you already.

As for me... Johnny Quest was one of my faves, along with several of the ones that have been listed here. When I was younger, Mr. Rogers was my fave, and that's something that's pretty much stayed constant throughout my life, although for changing reasons. Also like Eureka's Castle.

ETA: Oh, and SNICK was the bomb-diggity back then.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I like you already.
> 
> As for me... Johnny Quest was one of my faves, along with several of the ones that have been listed here. When I was younger, Mr. Rogers was my fave, and that's something that's pretty much stayed constant throughout my life, although for changing reasons. Also like Eureka's Castle.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and SNICK was the bomb-diggity back then.



Haha, thanks!

I loved Snick, too! Do you remember in the summer time, when Stick Stickly would host during the day? 





Oh, and I almost forgot:





David the Gnome ><





And finally:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> reboot.jpg



Oh shit, this was like THE meta-reference series of all time. Seriously, it was awesome seeing stuff that you recognize in there, and it was nearly _every _episode. From obscure stuff like _The Prisoner_ to fairly well-known cult hits like _Mad Max_ (specifically, _The Road Warrior_) to _Star Trek_ and _The X-Files_ and _Evil Dead_ and James Bond and _Mortal Kombat_. I think there was even one that referenced _Toy Story_.

I recently got wicked excited when someone picked up on the reference I make whenever I do Al's "WHAAAT?!", which is actually pretty frequently.

ETA: Actually, I think that might've been you at Labor Day.



DearPrudence said:


> I loved Snick, too! Do you remember int he summer time, when Stick Stickly would host during the day?
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot:
> Reading-Rainbow.jpg



Never was all that fond of Stick Stickly, but I do remember him.

David the Gnome was pretty awesome, too, and Fraggle Rock is a classic.

But Reading Rainbow! My parents loved and hated that show because of how much I loved it. We'd have to go to the library so often because I would want to read whatever LeVar talked about... But you don't have to take MY word for it.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2010)

This show was the reason my friend Chris and I would rush home in 8th grade. If we ran out of school as soon as the dismissal bell went off, caught the first train and made our bus we had just enough time to get to his house and catch the full episode. Super Friends was absolutely horrible, but I don't think I've ever had more fun doing MST3K style commentary to a show or movie.


----------



## graphicsgal (Nov 22, 2010)

I loved loved loved the Cosby Show.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 22, 2010)

GO GO POWER RANGERS!!!!! *EPIC GUITAR SOLO FROM THE THEME*

Also Transformers, I have no shame in admitting that I cried when Optimus Prime died in the movie. Please note I was 5 at the time haha


----------



## R. Mutt (Nov 22, 2010)

DearPrudence said:


> Haha, thanks!
> 
> I loved Snick, too! Do you remember in the summer time, when Stick Stickly would host during the day?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2010)

R. Mutt said:


> the adventures of pete and pete



Oh yes

Yes

OH YES


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 22, 2010)

Good Lord, I am OLD!. Most of the shows ya'll are talking about are the ones my KIDS watched when they were little lol. Hmm let me go back in time

Favorite show when i was a kid of course had to be Slam Bang Theater. That is where I developed a love of all things Three Stooges related. It was hosted by the wonderful Bill Canfield aka Icky Twerp





Also tried to never miss Peppermint Place





In the early 70's I had a few favorites such as Streets of San Francisco, The Rookies, and this gem






But the show i watched every Saturday night from the time I was 5 until i was in my early 20's was Wrestling which was broadcast from either the Dallas Sportatorium or Will Rogers Coliseum. 

The Reigning family of DFW wrestling were these guys




All are dead now except one, but what wonderful memories I have of watching these guys fight.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 22, 2010)

I have to add a few more that I used to love to watch:














(Still love Garfield - we're the same age & we both do not like spiders lol)


----------



## R. Mutt (Nov 22, 2010)

see, this show always just seemed like an underwater smurfs rip-off to me. didn't stop me from watching it, but it still irked me.


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 23, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> ^Almost described me exactly lol! I still get the theme to Duck Tales (a woo hoooo) stuck in my head sometimes!
> 
> I really loved Family Ties!
> 
> ...



Can't believe, I haven't thought of those shows in years....fun memories. Here's a few more I miss..... 

View attachment Dungeons_and_Dragons.jpg


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 23, 2010)

I was a little kid during the 1970s, so I watched pretty much everything I could back then:

Saturday Morning TV

Six Million Dollar Man

Love Boat & Fantasy Island

All in the Family, Jeffersons, Maude, Happy Days, Laverne & Shirley

Saturday Night Live...back when it was actually good and watchable.


DEnnis


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you all for making me feel really really REALLY old....






We got into arguments every Saturday night over this show. My parents watched All in the Family at 8pm on CBS and we kids wanted to watch Emergency on ABC. We only had 1 TV (it _was_ the 70s...) it wasn't pretty.

Also used to love these gems, and I was a kid when they were NEW shows, not syndicated reruns 












The Carol Burnett Show





The Mary Tyler Moore Show

And my favorite show of ALL time....
*M*A*S*H*


----------



## Paquito (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Not gonna lie, f*****' POWER RANGERS!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

I Can't Choose. It's a remarkable 10-way-tie.. (That, so help me if I didn't get to watch when they were on..)

*Thundercats
Conan the Adventurer

THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS V





Samurai Pizza Cats
Sailor Moon
The Real Ghostbusters
The Adventures of Sonic The Hedgehog
The Super Mario Super Brothers Show
Doug
Pokemon*


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Adrian (Nov 23, 2010)

My favorite TV programs when I was growing up in the 1950s (starting when my parents bought their first TV in 1953) were;
Beany & Cecil, two pictures of Commando Cody -Sky Marshall of The Universe, Sky King -The Flying Rancher (with his daughter Penny) and, Tom Corbit Space Cadet.

Why these pictures of Sky King, Beany & Cecil are in color, the original programs were in black and white TV, before color TV! 

View attachment MyWorld-1952_Beany_&_Cecil.jpg


View attachment MyWorld-1952_Cmd_Cody_RayGun.jpg


View attachment MyWorld-1952_Cmd_Cody_RocketPack-1.jpg


View attachment MyWorld-1952_SkyKing_1d.jpg


View attachment MyWorld-1952_TomCorbit-Space Cadet.jpg


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

When I lived in the U.K., it was probably Dr. Who -- right alongside Star Trek: The Animated Series and Space: 1999. When I moved to the States, I'd have to say Star Trek (the original series) & Battlestar Galactica. 

So no surprise that sci-fi turned out to be my favorite genre of tv/movie viewing. 

Oh, and I almost forgot this one, "Alfred Hitchcock Presents." Classic stuff!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh I can't believe I forgot this one - watched it religiously!!


----------



## toni (Nov 23, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Oh I can't believe I forgot this one - watched it religiously!!



I was going to post this one. Man did I have such a huge crush on Kevin Arnold. :wubu:


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 24, 2010)

toni said:


> I was going to post this one. Man did I have such a huge crush on Kevin Arnold. :wubu:



I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I really, really liked his weird, nerdy friend. :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 24, 2010)

I loved both ALF-series. They were in English, with subtitles, so I didn't understand much before I was six, but I still adored that guy.










Oh, and how could I forget "Fraggle Rock"? And "Muppet Babies".


----------



## CPProp (Nov 24, 2010)

Bill and Ben the flower pot men


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 24, 2010)

toni said:


> I was going to post this one. Man did I have such a huge crush on Kevin Arnold. :wubu:



So did I!! lol


----------



## Noir (Nov 24, 2010)

To Name a few..


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 26, 2010)

I was crazy about a british tv kiddies show called Rainbow. It had the characters Zippy, George and Bungle. Fantastic viewing!! I also loved to watch 'The Sooty Show' and adored Sweep the dog the was in it. Sooooooo cute!! Any fellow Brit's remember 'Pidgeon Street' and 'Puddle Lane' ???? I also loved anything with Roland Rat in it. He was one funky rodent! ;-)  "Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey, rat faaaaaaaaaaaaans!!" lol xXx


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 26, 2010)

veggieforever said:


> I was crazy about a british tv kiddies show called Rainbow. It had the characters Zippy, George and Bungle. Fantastic viewing!! I also loved to watch 'The Sooty Show' and adored Sweep the dog the was in it. Sooooooo cute!! Any fellow Brit's remember 'Pidgeon Street' and 'Puddle Lane' ???? I also loved anything with Roland Rat in it. He was one funky rodent! ;-)  "Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey, rat faaaaaaaaaaaaans!!" lol xXx



OMG - forgot about Rainbow (and that darn funky theme tune (when I was 6!)). Have you seen the adult version?:http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2046044491551473170#

Roland Rat was the Don!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 26, 2010)

When I was a child, I did not know any English. So my favorite show was a Mexican TV show called Burbujas. Yes, it's one of those freaky kids shows. But I was only a baby when it came out. Not my fault my Mexican Mama let me watch it. LOL.  The little mouse in the video is called Mimoso. My sister started calling me Mimosa at that time. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=961Xa6Ol5Zk


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 26, 2010)

Londonbikerboy said:


> OMG - forgot about Rainbow (and that darn funky theme tune (when I was 6!)). Have you seen the adult version?:http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2046044491551473170#
> 
> Roland Rat was the Don!


 
Ah, totally wet my knickers giggling at the adult version of Rainbow! Rod, Jane and Freddy are a dirty bunch!! haha! Roland Rat was just so craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy. He always mae me smile. Then he was replaced with a snot monster called Gilbert! He was very amusing if I am honest but one messy puppy!!  xXx


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 26, 2010)

veggieforever said:


> Ah, totally wet my knickers giggling at the adult version of Rainbow! Rod, Jane and Freddy are a dirty bunch!! haha! Roland Rat was just so craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy. He always mae me smile. Then he was replaced with a snot monster called Gilbert! He was very amusing if I am honest but one messy puppy!!  xXx



....Gilber; Get Fresh at The Weekend. Now you're taking me back. Skirting over the extreme temptation to reference your reaction to Rainbow slightly out of context I'll repeat my love for that leather clad rat. Daybreak should bring him back to rescue their ratings! Apologies to any confused dimers from across the pond.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2010)

Psh, if I were to do this list, we'd be here all night. lol

I'll start off with:

The Simpsons
Rugrats
Pokemon
Dexter's Lab
Ed, Edd, and Eddy
Powerpuff Girls
Sonic the Hedgehog (SatAM, to some of you)
Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog
Doug
Ren and Stimpy
Inspector Gadget
A Pup Named Scooby Doo


Trust me, there's a LOT more to this list. lol


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 27, 2010)

I was a real square eyes as a kid, I dont think anyone will know any of these shows as I was a 70's kid and in Ireland but...

The Flumps
Captain Caveman
Dangermouse
Bagpuss
The Wombles

and my favourite was Willo The Wisp...there was a fat fairy 

Mavis Cruet from Willo The Wisp!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 27, 2010)

I had a early addiction to Anime.. whatever I could catch on TV in the late 70s; Speed Racer, Battle of the Planets, and StarBlazers (Space Battleship Yamato).


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 28, 2010)

Londonbikerboy said:


> ....Gilber; Get Fresh at The Weekend. Now you're taking me back. I'll repeat my love for that leather clad rat. Daybreak should bring him back to rescue their ratings! Apologies to any confused dimers from across the pond.


 

OMG, I found i hard to swallow my brekkie when watching all that goop dribble and ooze from his nose and tubule type thingies on his head and stuff but I found him just captivating and he made me smile! Didn't Roland Rat have a wee pal? Like a little fawn coloured mouse apprentice??? What was his name now...? Other things I loved as a kiddie was Grotbags the witch on The Pink Windmill with Rod and Emu. Oh, those were the days! xXx


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 28, 2010)

pinkylou said:


> I was a real square eyes as a kid, I dont think anyone will know any of these shows as I was a 70's kid and in Ireland but...
> 
> The Wombles



OMG, totally forgot about "The Wombles" !!! I even had a vinyl record of theirs with a song on it called "Remember You're a Womble." 

Thank you for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 28, 2010)

Goof Troop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts7--zxXXKQ







And, era ended with this movie, in 1995. Blast from Past, and


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 28, 2010)

I must continue... 

Others that I love, love, loved were:

Count Duckula 

Does any Brit remember Tony Hart and Morph??? 

Trap Door.

Basil Brush - Boom! Boom!
I could also mention BlockBusters ("can I have a 'P' please Bob???), Dungeon Master (with that odd looking helmet the kids had to wear! lol), Button Moon, Johnny Briggs, Super Ted, Banana Man, Raggy Dolls, The Moomins (the ORIGINAL fabric animation NOT the cartoon!!) and' Why Don't You' on BBC 2 on a Sunday and lastly but not leastly 'POB' on Channel 4!!!


(((I am still thinking... lol) xXx


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 28, 2010)

Im with veggiefever. 

DONT forget Alternate Life Form!! Thats right...

A.L.F.!






http://www.backtotheeighties.net/alf/


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 28, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> Im with veggiefever.
> 
> I loved ALF too! He was always trying to eat that flippin' cat, Lucky wasn't he?!!! haha! I remember he wanted a BLT in one episode: A bacon, "Lucky" and tomato sandwich! Cute little fuzzy butt he was!  xXx


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh, just for anyone who is curious, intregued or who grew up never having watched Bananaman I have included picture of Bananaman! lol


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 28, 2010)

veggieforever said:


> Heyyou said:
> 
> 
> > Im with veggiefever.
> ...


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 28, 2010)

veggieforever said:


> Oh, just for anyone who is curious, intregued or who grew up never having watched Bananaman I have included picture of Bananaman! lol



Looks a little like Waynehead!






And speaking of that, omg do i need to say it....

CAPTAIN PLANET!!!


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 28, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> veggieforever said:
> 
> 
> > "The cat wont fit in the toaster."
> ...


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 28, 2010)

Some of my faves were mentioned already, but these weren't. I am SUCH a child of the 70's and was a couch potato even then! LOL! 

View attachment 8 is enough.jpg


View attachment electric co.jpg


View attachment fa mily.jpg


View attachment Hardy boys.jpg


View attachment Keane.jpg


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 28, 2010)

Now ladies and gentlemen of Dimension I am about to present you with the SHAME of Scotland in relation to childrens tv shows and this one is a legitimate and was very successful in its day.

EVERY Scot will know of what programme I speak!

Yes, I mean SUPERGRAN!! Yes, we had a hit tv show called Supergran, folks! And I can prove it unfortuantely! (I run away blushing and covered in SHAME!!) haha!

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you...

SUPERGRAN!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGQvrwmvOUs


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 28, 2010)

more! My friend and I applied to be on Zoom but they told us we lived too far away - 30 miles north of Boston. We were crushed! I can still speak Ubby Dubby! LOL! 

View attachment monkees.jpg


View attachment new zoo review.jpg


View attachment pegs.jpg


View attachment zoom.jpg


View attachment welcome.jpg


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 28, 2010)

"Whos the leader of the club thats made for you and me? M-I-C! K-E-Y! M-O-U-S-E!" 

Oh, to be a Teen again. 

















And dont forget Zack.. And SCREECH! (Sorry he turned into what he did. He ruined it.) And Tiffany Amber-Thiessen! In 80s California Porn Pants!









I feel like its Saturday Morning in 1990. WOW


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 29, 2010)

veggieforever said:


> Oh, just for anyone who is curious, intregued or who grew up never having watched Bananaman I have included picture of Bananaman! lol



Banana man! It seems every fancy dress party I've ever been too (shockingly lots for a straight guy  ) has had someone starring as our little friend from 29 Acacia Rd. As for Roland Rat's little buddy, I think there were two, Kevin the Gerbil and a Hamster who's name escapes me right now.

The following seems to have escaped the list so far:
Mork and Mindy
MacGyver
Doogy Howser
The Young Ones
Street Hawk

and best of all, let's not forget Only Fools and Horses 

P.s. - I'm pretty sure Grotbags wasn't the start of my preference for BBWs!


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahaha!! I totally forgot about Super Gran...what about Rent a Ghost, that was pretty funny too!





veggieforever said:


> Now ladies and gentlemen of Dimension I am about to present you with the SHAME of Scotland in relation to childrens tv shows and this one is a legitimate and was very successful in its day.
> 
> EVERY Scot will know of what programme I speak!
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL Had to have a quick watch of Rentaghost..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtheVEW9lZA


----------



## veggieforever (Dec 1, 2010)

The following seems to have escaped the list so far:
Mork and Mindy
MacGyver
Doogy Howser
The Young Ones
Street Hawk

I was just focussing on the good old British ones in my list, sweetie but I used to really love Mork and Mindy when I was bit older. "Nah-noo-nah-noo!". He had some funky hair growth on his chest come to think of it. 'Young Ones' was good too and I adored Neil. I remember him trying to kill a vampire that was in their flat but he didn't have a stake, so Neil being the craaaaaaazy hippie he was found an alternative in a vegetarian sausage! That cracked me up. Vivienne was fabby too. Oh, cheers very muchly for the memories there... Never watched MacGyver or Street Hawk nd couldn't stand Doogy Howser! lol xXx


----------



## veggieforever (Dec 1, 2010)

pinkylou said:


> LOL Had to have a quick watch of Rentaghost..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtheVEW9lZA


 
Rentaghost! That was cheap and cheerful, wasn't it but oh so much fun! It's just not british if you don't have two grown men dressed as a panto horse! haha! xXx


----------



## veggieforever (Dec 1, 2010)

Programmes that weren't intentionally for a child audience but I did watch as a child were:

Minder (amazing theme tune!)

Boon (Hi-ho Silver!)

Challange Anneka

And another kiddie cartoon I used to love was:

The Family Ness

xXx


----------



## Paquito (Dec 4, 2010)

Fuck all this new age stuff.


----------



## kentwildt (Dec 5, 2010)

Land of Giants


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 7, 2010)

Really? No one else?


BeetleJuice the Cartoon =  :wubu:  to a kid. =D


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2010)

I will really date myself here, so be gentle in response, please!

The original black and white version of Gilligan's Island! Then later, the color version too!

ABC After School Specials

The Brady Bunch

The Partridge Family

The Original Hawaii Five-O

Bonanza

And, my all time favorite!: High Chaparral...I was in love with Blue :kiss2:


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=375ENQbru8s


----------



## fluffyandcute (Dec 29, 2010)

I loved "Joanie loves Chachi"
That's oldschool I know!!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 29, 2010)

pinkylou said:


> I was a real square eyes as a kid, I dont think anyone will know any of these shows as I was a 70's kid and in Ireland but...
> 
> Captain Caveman
> Dangermouse
> *snipped*



Captain.... CAAAAAAVEMAAAAN! He was my hero!

Dangermouse was cool, but I liked Penfold better.



BullseyeB said:


> I will really date myself here, so be gentle in response, please!
> 
> The original black and white version of Gilligan's Island! Then later, the color version too!
> 
> ...



I wasn't much for the western series', but I'm on board with the rest of the list. The Original Hawaii Five-O had a totally boss theme song. Best TV theme ever.

To Mishe: I remember Zoom! "Zoom zoom-a-zoom!" The one girl who did the scissoring arms trick still sticks in my brain to this day.

Oh, and Looney Tunes. Every Saturday I had to have my dose of Looney Tunes, or there would be trouble.

Does anyone remember the Laff-a-Lympics?


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 31, 2010)

To drained to look up pics but my favorites was The Flintstones and Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 1, 2011)

pinkylou said:


> I was a real square eyes as a kid, I dont think anyone will know any of these shows as I was a 70's kid and in Ireland but...
> 
> The Flumps
> Captain Caveman
> ...





Hey! I remember Captain Caveman and Dangermouse!

Good stuff!


DEnnis


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 1, 2011)

*Fraggle Rock!*


----------



## elina86 (Jan 8, 2011)

I grew up in the late 80's and 90's, so some of my favorite TV shows were 

Tiny Toon Adventures 
Garfield and friends 
and the animated sections of Super Mario Bros. Super Show

I know it's weird, but I still mostly like only animated shows.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

elina86 said:


> I grew up in the late 80's and 90's, so some of my favorite TV shows were
> 
> Tiny Toon Adventures
> Garfield and friends
> ...


Super Mario Super Brothers Show? or Super Mario World 3 ?


----------



## elina86 (Jan 8, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Super Mario Super Brothers Show? or Super Mario World 3 ?



The name of the show is: Super Mario Bros. Super Show

Here is a link to the intro of the show

And here is the Wikipedia page for the show.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jan 8, 2011)

Favorite cartoon was , something i can't even remember the name to , but it was bears and they could drink this juice and bounce all over the place. Plus i loved ( LOVED) he-man... who would have thought ms. girlie her self would love he man. 
My favorite regular show was Growing Pains and Who's the Boss.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

blueeyedevie said:


> Favorite cartoon was , something i can't even remember the name to , but it was bears and they could drink this juice and bounce all over the place. Plus i loved ( LOVED) he-man... who would have thought ms. girlie her self would love he man.
> My favorite regular show was Growing Pains and Who's the Boss.


Gummi Bears.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 8, 2011)

My love of TV began with Sesame Street. Apparently (too young to remember this) I cried a lot when they interrupted it for the Watergate hearings. Though I *do* remember them interfering with both "The Electric Company" and "Zoom" for PBS auctions.

With both of those shows cancelled suddenly, I started to get into cartoons more, starting with "Prince Planet" and then "Speed Racer" when I started first grade and couldn't watch PP which was on too early.

Then the amount of Japantosterone in the house _increased_ as I became addicted to watching "Space Giants". I was always missing the pivotal episode which I believe was also the penultimate one.

After that it was "Battle of the Planets", which of course was both really cool and a really messed-up "Gatchaman" at the same time.

After that, however, nothing really satisfied. Mostly, there was no anime on TV. Eventually I cast my lot in with British stuff, starting with Benny Hill and moving on to Monty Python, Dave Allen and Doctor Who, the three of which all aired after one another on Sunday night.

By this point, however, I had ceased to be a kid, so my tale ends here of necessity.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 8, 2011)

SuperMishe said:


> more! My friend and I applied to be on Zoom but they told us we lived too far away - 30 miles north of Boston. We were crushed! I can still speak Ubby Dubby! LOL!



Yubes! Mube tuboo!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 9, 2011)

Punky Brewster!


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread is bringing back so many awesome memories  Most of my favourites have been listed already!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone else remember Gumby and Pokey? Man I feel old!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 9, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Does anyone else remember Gumby and Pokey? Man I feel old!


I love Love LOVED Gumby! [Infact, I Just found a VHS of it at the local Goodwill and bought it. Best 3 bucks ever! --Besides the Sailormoon VHS I also bought.-- ]


----------



## Dromond (Jan 9, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I love Love LOVED Gumby! [Infact, I Just found a VHS of it at the local Goodwill and bought it. Best 3 bucks ever! --Besides the Sailormoon VHS I also bought.-- ]



Gumby?

Sailor Moon?

VHS?

I think you were born in the wrong decade.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 10, 2011)

TELL Me about it!


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Does anyone else remember Gumby and Pokey? Man I feel old!



They were very popular when I was in high school!


----------



## it's only me (Jan 10, 2011)

wow all of u young bucks, kinda make me feel kinda embarassed to list my shows, but as a child growing up in the 70's. how about ZOOM, THE Mickey Mouse show, but my all time favorite was STARSKY & HUTCH, i kinda had a crush on starsky(Paul Michael Glaser). growing up in the 70's we didn't have as many choices as some of u had, i think it was only 5 or 6 channels 3,5,10,13,& later on there was 24 & 30, i guesss now i'm spilling the beans on my age (mid 40's), but that's ok, i'm just thankful i'm still in the land of the living.(lol)


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jan 10, 2011)

Mmm, let's seeeee
When I was super young all I watched was Barney. I think my first 5 birthday parties were Barney themed, actually. haha. I also refused to pronounce his name right and called him 'Binney'.
Later on I moved in MMPR. I was awesome and had all of the action figures and the matching zords they fit into. Even had a Kimberly glove that made a punching noise when you made a fist with it :3
I also enjoyed Little Bear, Blue's Clues (when Steve was still on it), Goosebumps, and Are You Afraid of The Dark. 
And then I found Degrassi. ahaha


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 10, 2011)

BCBeccabae said:


> Mmm, let's seeeee
> When I was super young all I watched was Barney. I think my first 5 birthday parties were Barney themed, actually. haha. I also refused to pronounce his name right and called him 'Binney'.
> Later on I moved in MMPR. I was awesome and had all of the action figures and the matching zords they fit into. Even had a Kimberly glove that made a punching noise when you made a fist with it :3
> I also enjoyed Little Bear, Blue's Clues (when Steve was still on it), Goosebumps, and Are You Afraid of The Dark.
> And then I found Degrassi. ahaha


MMPR Was SUCH A great show! [Too bad it got stupid now-a-days.]


I also grew up on Are You Afraid of The Dark and Goosebumps!  YaySomeoneRemembers! 



Other Faves for me were Voltron, Fraggle Rock, Rupert [the white bear who had all sorts of amazing adventures with his different friends. :wubu: ]

And this show here, which I have not been able to find episodes of.. anywhere.


* Glo - Friends * 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeaLqIFUGmA

Does anyone else remember this show?


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jan 10, 2011)

Gummi Bears. Thank you Your Plump Princess. I loved that show. Reading on here made me think of other shows I just loved and never missed, Punky Brewster ( loved the cartoon , liked the show). Had the shoes! I always tried to watch ALF, but my grandmother hated that show , so I only watched it when I was alone. Of course I never missed a Save by The Bell. I don't think there is many of my generation that didn't watch that show. Ok this is going way back to when I was like five, but I loved the LOVE BOAT! Some cartoons I loved was the peanuts, Scbooy Doo, bugs bunny, and Smurfs. Funny story about the Smurfs, I had the toys, underwear, etc and loved the show, one day one of my moms crazy friends told her " how can you let her watch that, its promoting so many sinful things" i was no longer allowed to watch and I could not figure out why. Rolls eyes... Silly women , of course one girl and many guys is just a lust fest, I mean thats what the little kid ( that I was ) thinking! NOT


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't really remember the show Glo Friends but I had a glow worm! Which I loved.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 11, 2011)

it's only me said:


> wow all of u young bucks, kinda make me feel kinda embarassed to list my shows, but as a child growing up in the 70's. how about ZOOM, THE Mickey Mouse show, but my all time favorite was STARSKY & HUTCH, i kinda had a crush on starsky(Paul Michael Glaser). growing up in the 70's we didn't have as many choices as some of u had, i think it was only 5 or 6 channels 3,5,10,13,& later on there was 24 & 30, i guesss now i'm spilling the beans on my age (mid 40's), but that's ok, i'm just thankful i'm still in the land of the living.(lol)



I also had a crush on PMG! 

Do you remember dial tv's and the UHF channel setting?

I'm 49...so _I_ even have a few years on _you_! Creeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaakkkk......


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 11, 2011)

<_< Not a show I watched as a kid, but since we brought up older shows, I personally miss the original Hawaii Five-O >_>


----------



## it's only me (Jan 11, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> I also had a crush on PMG!
> 
> Do you remember dial tv's and the UHF channel setting?
> 
> I'm 49...so _I_ even have a few years on _you_! Creeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaakkkk......


actually bullseyeb i do remember the dial tv & the uhf, man those were the good ole days, lets not forget the black & white tvs, & also the missing knob then we had to use a pair of plyers( i guess i'm spelling that right) to change the channel, and go outside in the dark to adjust the antenna so we could get a clear picture.boy do i miss all of that, & by the way to be honest i turned 47 today(lol), so u can say i'm still kinda in my mid 40's


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 11, 2011)

Dallas
Benson
3s company
All in the Family
Jeffersons
Match Game
Card Sharks.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 19, 2011)

it's only me said:


> actually bullseyeb i do remember the dial tv & the uhf, man those were the good ole days, lets not forget the black & white tvs, & also the missing knob then we had to use a pair of plyers( i guess i'm spelling that right) to change the channel, and go outside in the dark to adjust the antenna so we could get a clear picture.boy do i miss all of that, & by the way to be honest i turned 47 today(lol), so u can say i'm still kinda in my mid 40's



Black and white TVs, VHF and UHF, directional aerials, I remember these. Four channels. CBS, NBC, ABC, and PBS. Walter Cronkite was the man to watch. Everyone trusted him to report the news objectively. "And that's the way it is."

In the winter time, the rotor motor on the directional antenna had a tendency to freeze up. It was my job to slog outside and take a pipe wrench to adjust the antenna when we wanted to change channels.

Good times.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

I watched a lot of TV as a kid (now too ). Here's what comes to mind:

Little House on the Prairie
The Waltons
The Monkees
Brady Bunch
Bugs Bunny/Merry Melodies cartoons
Reruns of Twilight Zone and Leave it to Beaver on PBS
Square Pegs (I was crushed when this was cancelled)
ABC Afterschool Specials (LOVED those!)
Reruns of Sanford and Son, Good Times, Barney Miller, Alice, Taxi, and the Jeffersons all which often aired when I got home from school


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2011)

Gilligan's Island, from the 60's

Passengers and crew

Ship, USS Minnow

Old Radio, that professor could run on coconut batteries
and configure in more ways than Windows XP! 

View attachment Gilligan's Island 2nd.jpg


View attachment Gilligan's Island minnow.jpg


View attachment Gilligan's Island old_radio wb md.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 19, 2011)

imfree said:


> Gilligan's Island, from the 60's
> 
> Passengers and crew
> 
> ...



I tried to rep you, but I couldn't.

I adore this man:




¨

BTW, what do you think about Christina Hendricks playing Ginger in a remake...




*VS.*



?


----------



## Mishty (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm

Punky Brwester





Fragglerock 





Eureeka's Castle





David the Gnome





The Elephant Show





Mr. Wizard





Ghostwriter





Mighty Morphin Power Rangers





Wishbone


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

mine were 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Power Rangers
Pokemon
Digimon
The Book Of Virtue
Arthur
Gulla Gulla Island
Magic School Bus
Wishbone
Recess
Captain Planet
Darkwing Duck
Tails Spin
Rupert
Little Bear
Franklin
He-Man
Thundercats
Pepper Ann
Doug
Rocko's Modern Life
Cat Dog
that Beaver show(with the 2 beaver i can't remember what it was called).LOL
Saved By The Bell
California Dreams
Hang-Time
Hey Dude!
City Guys
Boy Meets World
Who's The Boss
Three's Company
Salute Your Shorts
Clarissa Explains It All
Blossum
Sabrina The Teenage Witch
Alex Mack
My Cousin Skeeter
All That!
Keenan And Kel
Moesha
Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air
Martin
Living Single
Step By Step
Sister Sister
Punky Brewster


yeah i have alot.:blush:


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> I tried to rep you, but I couldn't.
> 
> I adore this man:
> ....snipped IMG...
> ...



Professor was the world's greatest practical scientist. He could do more with rope, bamboo, and coconut shells than anyone could ever imagine!

I never saw the remake, but Ms. Hendricks certainly has "The Ginger Look"!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 19, 2011)

The Professor could make a nuclear reactor out of two coconuts and a piece of string, but he couldn't fix a two foot hole in a boat.


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> The Professor could make a nuclear reactor out of two coconuts and a piece of string, but he couldn't fix a two foot hole in a boat:doh:.


 (I added that needed doh!)

I think that was the unspoken/unwritten joke of that whole series and perhaps one of the best in all of television!


----------



## Kamily (Jan 20, 2011)

it's only me said:


> i do remember the dial tv & the uhf, man those were the good ole days, lets not forget the black & white tvs, & also the missing knob then we had to use a pair of plyers( i guess i'm spelling that right) to change the channel, and go outside in the dark to adjust the antenna so we could get a clear picture.



Yes I remember the outside antenna. We had a black and white tv for years and we only got 3 channels. 

I have watched an embarrassing amount of TV in my lifetime. I remember alot of the shows thats already been posted. It brought back a lot of good memories. 


I loved watching The Brady Bunch, Mork and Mindy, The Facts of Life, Emergency, Chips and all kinds of sitcoms.


----------



## imfree (Jan 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Black and white TVs, VHF and UHF, directional aerials, I remember these. Four channels. CBS, NBC, ABC, and PBS. Walter Cronkite was the man to watch. Everyone trusted him to report the news objectively. "And that's the way it is."
> 
> In the winter time, the rotor motor on the directional antenna had a tendency to freeze up. It was my job to slog outside and take a pipe wrench to adjust the antenna when we wanted to change channels.
> 
> Good times.



Hahaha!, let's not forget aluminum foil on the "rabbit ears" antenna to improve reception!:doh:


Gratuitous TV Ghosting picture, showing rabbit ears need foil added. 

View attachment Ghosting tv pic.jpg


----------



## Kamily (Jan 20, 2011)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!, let's not forget aluminum foil on the "rabbit ears" antenna to improve reception!:doh:
> 
> 
> Gratuitous TV Ghosting picture, showing rabbit ears need foil added.




LOL Oh yes I remember that too. Thats how we got free HBO back in the day. :blush:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 21, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Reruns of Sanford and Son, Good Times, Barney Miller, Alice, Taxi, and the Jeffersons all which often aired when I got home from school



RERUNS???!!! I watched ALL of these in ORIGINAL format!!!!! HA!

BTW: Gilligan's Island theme is my current ringtone!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## biggirlsrock (Jan 22, 2011)

Using the beta capsule, Hayata becomes *ULTRAMAN* 

View attachment ultraman.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 24, 2011)

imfree said:


> I never saw the remake, but Ms. Hendricks certainly has "The Ginger Look"!



There hasn't been a remake yet, but they are talking about one... and the obvious choice is Hendricks as Ginger... think about the possibilities there!


----------



## KingColt (Jan 24, 2011)

When I was a kid, we didn´t have a TV. And that´s real


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 24, 2011)

imfree said:


> Hahaha!, let's not forget aluminum foil on the "rabbit ears" antenna to improve reception!:doh


I may or may not have 21st century rabbit ears on my 20th century television as I type. Replete with aluminum foil even!

The more things change, the more they stay the same. 


I loved The Muppet Show as a kid.

Later - I was a Square Pegs fan.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> I may or may not have 21st century rabbit ears on my 20th century television as I type. Replete with aluminum foil even!
> 
> *The more things change, the more they stay the same.*
> 
> ...



Got me thinkin' and I don't know 'coz we have Direct TV at the ranch, but I wonder if over-the-air DTV requires aluminum foil on the rabbit ears?


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 24, 2011)

Obviously I don't have cable of any sort. Both of my televisions are hand me downs, though I did leap into the 20th century a couple of years ago and buy a DVD player. LOL. Look out world!


----------

